# Beste Hardwarekonfig für Fileserver



## Coldfist (12. März 2004)

Hallöle,
ich komme mal gleich zur Sache:

Man hat mir die Aufgabe gegeben, einen Server zu erstellen, der folgende Kriterien erfüllen kann.

Software soll sein: Windows Server 2003. 
Es soll eine 300GB Platte eingebaut werden, erweiterbar auf 1Terrabyte.
Der Server soll hauptsächlich als Fileserver dienen und benötigt deswegen auch einen guten Datendurchsatz im Lan.
Es soll eine Datensicherung möglich sein, die mit möglichst wenig Nutzereingriff erfolgt.
Er soll gut verfügbar sein, also stabil und sicher laufen/sein.
Es sind ca. 300 Rechner im Lan.

Ich habe mir da schon einige Gedanken gemacht. Da ich aber bisher nicht viel mit Servern zu tun hatte, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Konfiguration gut ist: 

Raid 5 Systen für Datensicherheit.
30Gb Streamer
Gigabyte Lan (1000mb/s)
Bandsicherung jede Nacht (größe der Bänder unklar)
USV
2000 Mhz CPU
1,5GB Ram
Grafikkarte relativ egal

Der Preis ist nicht ganz so wichtig, sollte aber so klein wie möglich gehalten werden.

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Coldfist


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. März 2004)

Also ich denke mal die ganzen Platten sollten SCSI-Platten sein.
Desweiteren würde ich nicht eine Platte, sondern mehrere nehmen und die dann wie du schon sagtest in einem RAid zusammenschließen.
Ich denke mal wenn man sie spiegelt dürfte das das sinnvollste sein.
Platten in der Größe sind natürlich nicht billig.
Ich habe jetzt nur mal schnell beim Arlt geschaut, klar gibt billigere, aber ich hatte grade nichts anderes zur Hand. *g*

146,8GB, Ultra320, IBM/Hitachi, IC35L146XW-DY-10  749.00 €	

Dann finde ich, dass das Gigabit-Netz eigentlich nicht nötig ist.
Sonst muss man ja alle restlichen 300 Rechner auch auf Gb umrüsten.
Außer man will sowieso Stück für Stück umsteigen.
Nur sind die Switches im Gigabit-Bereich wesentlich teurer als im 100Mbit. 
Dann braucht man noch, wenn man es nicht schon hat, anderes Kabel. Also CAT7 und nicht Cat 5.
Desweiteren braucht man ein Mainboard, das auch auf die Gigabit ausgelegt ist, da es sonst  auch nicht soviel bringt.

Als Prozessor könnt ihr entweder einen Xeon oder einen Opteron nehmen.
Oder ihr wartet bis Intel die 64bit Server CPUs rausbringt.

Eine USV sollte auf jeden Fall her.
Dann zur Datensicherung:
Du schreibst,  du willst einen 30GB Streamer, aber die größe der Bänder ist noch unklar. Das ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch.

Ihr könntet euch aber uahc überlegen zwei Server laufen zu lassen, die beide  gespiegelt sind.
Falls dann einer ausfällt gibts immernoch den zweiten.
So ein System hatten wir auch in der Firma. Da hat jeder Server aber auch 10000DM gekostet, aber dafür hat man ein gutes Netz.

Und jetzt mal was anderes:

Ohne dir persönlich nahe treten zu wollen, aber bist du sicher, das du dir das zutraust einen Server für eine Firma mit 300 Leuten zusammen zubauen und zu warten?


> Da ich aber bisher nicht viel mit Servern zu tun hatte,


Ich weiß nicht ob es nicht viel sinnvoller wäre eine extra Firma damit zu beauftragen.



> Gigabyte Lan (1000mb/s


Das heißt  im Übrigen Gigabit. *g*


Falls ich irgendwas falsch gesagt habe, lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Coldfist (13. März 2004)

Hast recht, für ne Firma würde ich das wahrscheinlich nicht machen, da ich noch nie so einen "großen" Server aufgestellt habe.

Der Hausmeister einer Schule hier in der Nähe ist ein guter Bekannter von mir und kümmert sich "nebenbei" noch um die Computergeschichten (vielschichtiger Job  ).
Er hat mir gesagt, dass die Schule ein neuen Server benötigt und hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm eine gute Serverkonfiguration nennen könnte. Keine Ahnung ob der mich nur testen will oder ob er das selber nicht weiß.

Ich hab ihm auf jeden Fall gesagt, dass ich mich erkundigen würde und deswegen hab ich mich hier gemeldet. Aufsetzen und warten werde ich den Server nicht.

Aber danke schonmal für die Hilfe

Coldfist


----------

